
Reddit bans more than 2k communities - ericzawo
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/29/21304947/reddit-ban-subreddits-the-donald-chapo-trap-house-new-content-policy-rules
======
tech-historian
Current title: "Reddit bans r/The_Donald and r/ChapoTrapHouse as part of a
major expansion of its rules"

